# Шрифт для консоли в utf8

## mango123

По немного хочу перебраться на утф. Но при этом возникают некоторые неудобства.

Одно из них это набор убогих шрифтов в консоли.

 вот как выглядит консоль с фрейм-буфером в кои-8 со шрифтом CONSOLEFONT="cp866-8x16"  

А что нам советую поставить на http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way#baselayout_.3E.3D_1.11.9 ?

CONSOLEFONT="ter-k14n" - это же глаза сломать можно. 

Есть ли более нормальные шрифты для консоли в utf8?

----------

## ntrl

А по мне старый-добрый cyr16 нормально выглядит.  

Или вам требуются какие-то специальные символы и поддержка другого языка?

Вот у меня другой вопрос, тоже связанный с utf.

Сижу в иксах. Локаль прописана en_US.UTF8 (не люблю

русскоязычный интерфейс). Все везде ОК - пешу и читаю по-русски нормально.

Но когда  запускаю gnome-terminal (в нем тоже все ок), файлы и все надписи - всё отлично.

Но когда пешу ssh на_удаленный_хост, где локаль koi8, то терминал показывает 

квадратики. пробовал сменить локаль перед запуском ssh - не помогает.  На

том конце UTF'а нету.

----------

## ZByte

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> По немного хочу перебраться на утф. Но при этом возникают некоторые неудобства.
> 
> Одно из них это набор убогих шрифтов в консоли.
> 
>  вот как выглядит консоль с фрейм-буфером в кои-8 со шрифтом CONSOLEFONT="cp866-8x16"  
> ...

 

у меня стоит:

```
CONSOLEFONT="UniCyr-sans-8x16"
```

глаза вроде не ломаются   :Cool: 

Только что это за шрифт и где я его взял не помню. Давно это было, три года уже как....

----------

## asser-mag

 *ntrl wrote:*   

> Вот у меня другой вопрос, тоже связанный с utf.
> 
> Сижу в иксах. Локаль прописана en_US.UTF8 (не люблю
> 
> русскоязычный интерфейс). Все везде ОК - пешу и читаю по-русски нормально.
> ...

 

alias bsd-ssh='luit -encoding "KOI8-R" ssh' вам поможет.

----------

## ntrl

 *asser-mag wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alias bsd-ssh='luit -encoding "KOI8-R" ssh' вам поможет.

 

YES!  Спасибо, это то что надо.

Я это в gentoo-wiki записал  :Smile: 

----------

## mango123

 *ntrl wrote:*   

> А по мне старый-добрый cyr16 нормально выглядит.  
> 
> Или вам требуются какие-то специальные символы и поддержка другого языка?
> 
> 

 

Спасибо!

Фонт хороший!

```
CONSOLEFONT="Cyr_a8x16"
```

и привычный глазу. 

Правда буквы "ё" нету... она отображается, как "плюс с минусом" вместе..   :Confused: 

----------

## 4nykey

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> По немного хочу перебраться на утф. Но при этом возникают некоторые неудобства.
> 
> Одно из них это набор убогих шрифтов в консоли.
> 
>  вот как выглядит консоль с фрейм-буфером в кои-8 со шрифтом CONSOLEFONT="cp866-8x16"  
> ...

 

По-моему, правильно советуют. Я лично не знаю более нормальных *utf8* шрифтов для консоли.

Насчёт глаз, меня, например, не ломает, может привык уже   :Smile: 

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/2438/cmusak6.png

----------

## mango123

 *4nykey wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   По немного хочу перебраться на утф. Но при этом возникают некоторые неудобства.
> 
> Одно из них это набор убогих шрифтов в консоли.
> 
>  вот как выглядит консоль с фрейм-буфером в кои-8 со шрифтом CONSOLEFONT="cp866-8x16"  
> ...

 

Это и есть CONSOLEFONT="ter-k14n" ? не очень то похоже...   :Confused: 

----------

## 4nykey

Ну то, что Terminus это точно, а полное название не помню, вроде, ter-v14f.

----------

## lefsha

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="ter-k14n" - это же глаза сломать можно. 
> 
> Есть ли более нормальные шрифты для консоли в utf8?

 

А кто заставляет ставить такой дурной шрифт?

Ставь CONSOLEFONT="ter-k16b" и все будет нормально.

----------

## lefsha

 *ntrl wrote:*   

>  *asser-mag wrote:*   
> 
> alias bsd-ssh='luit -encoding "KOI8-R" ssh' вам поможет. 
> 
> YES!  Спасибо, это то что надо.
> ...

 

Это костыль!!! И очень вредный совет.

У себя дома можно конечно и не такое творить, но вот в wiki то зачем???

За что Вы всех ненавидите??? Тут вон один товарищ написал 14 шрифт как совет,

так Вы с него пример берете? После вас еще кто-нибудь эти бредни исправлять...

----------

## lefsha

 *mango123 wrote:*   

>  *ntrl wrote:*   А по мне старый-добрый cyr16 нормально выглядит.  
> 
> Или вам требуются какие-то специальные символы и поддержка другого языка?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Поэтому и говорят - ставьте нормальный шрифт а не это поделие!

----------

## lefsha

 *4nykey wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   По немного хочу перебраться на утф. Но при этом возникают некоторые неудобства.
> 
> Одно из них это набор убогих шрифтов в консоли.
> 
>  вот как выглядит консоль с фрейм-буфером в кои-8 со шрифтом CONSOLEFONT="cp866-8x16"  
> ...

 

Еще один...  :Wink: 

Зачем привыкать??? неужели так сложно изменить 14 на 16...

Ведь это ж ясно что у кого-то был заскок и он написал в руководстве кривой шрифт.

----------

## lefsha

 *4nykey wrote:*   

> Ну то, что Terminus это точно, а полное название не помню, вроде, ter-v14f.

 

Вы с Windows пишите? Или душа не позволяет посмотреть какие шрифты

пот именем Terminus установлены, хочется только по памяти?

----------

## mango123

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="ter-k14n" - это же глаза сломать можно. 
> 
> Есть ли более нормальные шрифты для консоли в utf8? 
> ...

 

Спасибо. 

Теперь нормально.

Я подозреваю, что ter-k14 - это удобочитаемо на 15 дюймовках.

----------

## lefsha

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я подозреваю, что ter-k14 - это удобочитаемо на 15 дюймовках.

 

Читается это везде плохо. Просто кому-то хотелось как можно больше текста

вместить на экран... Есть такие фанаты. Из консоли не вылазят.

Но их время к сожалению ушло.

----------

## viy

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Но их время к сожалению ушло.

 

Я все еще люблю. Вот только кодировать все больше приходится либо вэб, либо с серьезным GUI.

А было время, когда только в консоли и жил. Сказка...

----------

## 4nykey

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *4nykey wrote:*    *mango123 wrote:*   По немного хочу перебраться на утф. Но при этом возникают некоторые неудобства.
> 
> Одно из них это набор убогих шрифтов в консоли.
> 
>  вот как выглядит консоль с фрейм-буфером в кои-8 со шрифтом CONSOLEFONT="cp866-8x16"  
> ...

 

Хух? Я думал проблема была не в размере а эстетического плана, там, глифы уродливые и т.п. Изменить не сложно, но, веришь или нет, мне и 14 хватает.

----------

